# Transmisor FM de 1 WATT Real Con Mixer



## xXAztecaXx (Sep 16, 2015)

Me di a la tarea de buscar un transmisor que no sea el veronica.. y que sea de mas fácil armado para los nuevos en la electrónica sin comprometer la calidad del proyecto, les muestro una emisora FM 88 Mhz-108 Mhz con mixer y una  potencia de 1 Watt o de 2 watts si así lo deseas con solo cambiar un transistor en la etapa de salida.

En general, se requiere poca potencia en antena para poder efectuar una transmisión de FM en la banda comprendida en 88MHz y 108 MHz con una desviación de frecuencia de 75kHz si se quieren cubrir distancias no muy grandes. 

Podemos afirmar que con una buena antena irradiante se pueden alcanzar distancias del orden de los 3 km por watt en antena en el interior de ciudades.

Una emisora de frecuencia modulada debe poseer una etapa amplificadora de audio que lleve la información que se desea transmitir a los valores adecuados para que en el oscilador provoque una desviación de frecuencia máxima de 75 kHz. El circuito debe incluir la etapa de preénfasis que según norma europea debe tener una constante de tiempo de 50us para que se amplifiquen más los tonos altos con el objeto de compensar el bajo índice de modulación que los mismos provocan.

La señal de salida del amplificador debe permitir la variación de frecuencia que genera un oscilador. Casi siempre, esta frecuencia es variable por medio de la polarización de un diodo varicap que forma parte del circuito resonante LC de realimentación del oscilador. Con esto decimos que en un solo transistor se consiguen las funciones de oscilador y mezclador en forma similar con lo que ocurre en una etapa conversora de un receptor. 

La señal de salida del oscilador es directamente la señal de frecuencia modulada que debe amplificarse antes de ser conducida a la antena. Los amplificadores de radiofrecuencia no necesariamente deben ser lineales ya que si hay alguna deformación en la amplitud de la señal no afectará a la información que transporta la portadora ya que la misma viene en cambios de frecuencia y no de amplitud. 

Esto es una ventaja ya que podemos amplificar la señal en una etapa clase A con lo cual se tendrá un muy buen rendimiento sin que peligre la fidelidad de la información contenida como variaciones de frecuencia en la portadora. 


Ll= 5 espiras (máx) de alambre 0,8 mm de diám., con un diám. interior de la bobina de 5mm y una separación de 0.5mm entre espiras. La toma se realiza en la 2da. espira a partir del colector del BF199. 

L2 = 3 espiras (máx) de alambre 0.8 mm de diám.. con un diám. Interno de la bobina de 5mm y una separación de 2mm entre espiras.

L3 = 5 espiras (máx) de alambre de 1 mm de diám.. con un diám. interno de la bobina de 6mm y una separación de 2mm entre espiras.

L4= 4 espiras (máx) de alambre 0.8mm de diám., con un diám. interno de la bobina de 6 mm y una separación de aproximadamente 1 mm entre espiras.

L5 = 5 espiras (máx) de alambre 1 mm de diám., con un diám. interno de la bobina de 10 mm y una separación de aproximadamente 1.5 mm entre espiras.

Construcción del *choque VK200*: sobre una cuenta de ferrite Nº7 (diám. Interno 2 mm) se bobinan 8 tiras de alambre de 0,3 mm que abarquen toda la superficie del cilindro, adjunto una foto de como es físicamente la Vk200.


Con este circuito se consigue una potencia de salida del orden de watt, con lo cual se pueden cubrir distancias de 3km; agregando un amplificador lineal de 10W que puede conseguirse en cualquier comercio de comunicaciones, el alcance se extiende a 30Km. Con el MJE253 como transistor de salida y 15V de alimentación se incrementa la potencia de salida  2 Watts.

Espero sus opiniones sobre este circuito


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 16, 2015)

Hola...Ese diseño funcionaria bien en la década del 70' donde las radios eran a "piolin"(capacitor variable)...en la actualidad, con la cantidad de estaciones presente en el espectro, la potencia que manejan(300W para arriba) y con los receptores sintetizados, no es útil, mas allá de un uso experimental de baja potencia. Incrementar la potencia de ese diseño mediante amplificadores es poco mas que un crimen ya que se producirá interferencias a estaciones legalmente autorizadas, constituyendo un delito. La estabilidad en estas frecuencias y la limpieza de lo emitido es primordial hoy en día. El sintetizado Veronica es estable y un diseño altamente probado. Si quieres hacer un aporte debes encarar la cuestión hacia ese lado con materiales de fácil adquisición hoy en día. Solo es una apreciación y con el animo de *sumar* no de polemizar.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## xXAztecaXx (Sep 16, 2015)

Si todas las estaciones manejan una potencia > 300 watts ¿Entonces que caso tiene construir el veronica que solo tiene 900 mW? Creo que el proyecto que comparto tiene excelente filtros para obtener una calidad de audio aceptable y sin interferir en estaciones con armónicos,  ademas de tener una cobertura mucho mayor. salu2


----------



## franc0 (Sep 16, 2015)

julianrodriguezparedes dijo:


> Si todas las estaciones manejan una potencia > 300 watts ¿Entonces que caso tiene construir el veronica que solo tiene 900 mW? Creo que el proyecto que comparto tiene excelente filtros para obtener una calidad de audio aceptable y sin interferir en estaciones con armónicos,  ademas de tener una cobertura mucho mayor. salu2



por si acaso no tienes la pbc de este transmisor ya que el veronica es bueno pero cuesta mucho encontrar el cristal que usa ademas este tx analogico parece muy bueno


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2015)

julianrodriguezparedes dijo:


> Si todas las estaciones manejan una potencia > 300 watts ¿Entonces que caso tiene construir el veronica que solo tiene 900 mW? Creo que el proyecto que comparto tiene excelente filtros para obtener una calidad de audio aceptable y sin interferir en estaciones con armónicos,  ademas de tener una cobertura mucho mayor. salu2



¿ Sera porque se emplea como modulador/oscilador programable que alimenta una etapa siguiente de mayor potencia ?


----------



## xXAztecaXx (Sep 16, 2015)

Pues creo que a todas las etapas modulador/oscilador le sigue una amplificación de mayor potencia, claro al menos que quieras cubrir 40 metros con tu transmisor. 

El original veronica posteado es simple de 900 mW, de ahí en fuera siguieron las modificaciones con microcontroladores y pantallas Lcd, en dado caso el que yo comparto se le puede modificar de igual manera y ahorrando bastantes billetes $ en componentes varios, flip flops, compuertas lógicas, integrados, El que comparto dice obtener una señal cristalina sin corrimientos a otras estaciones, añadiendo un SAA1057> pic 16f8xxx> Lcd y vualá, tienes un transmisor mucho mas fácil armado y sobre todo te queda $$ para el fin de semana 

Y si se desea mas potencia se le añade un amplificador lineal


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2015)

julianrodriguezparedes dijo:


> Pues creo que a todas las etapas modulador/oscilador le sigue una amplificación de mayor potencia, claro al menos que quieras cubrir 40 metros con tu transmisor.
> 
> El original veronica posteado es simple de 900 mW, de ahí en fuera siguieron las modificaciones con microcontroladores y pantallas Lcd, en dado caso el que yo comparto se le puede modificar de igual manera y ahorrando bastantes billetes $ en componentes varios, flip flops, compuertas lógicas, integrados, _*El que comparto dice obtener una señal cristalina sin corrimientos a otras*_ estaciones, añadiendo un SAA1057> pic 16f8xxx> Lcd y vualá, tienes un transmisor mucho mas fácil armado y sobre todo te queda $$ para el fin de semana
> 
> Y si se desea mas potencia se le añade un amplificador lineal



*No* se puede confiar en la estabilidad de un oscilador LC


----------



## jogyweb (Sep 16, 2015)

Repitiendo 1 vez la última etapa llega a los 3 watt ese mismo transistorcito. Lo fome es las armónicas que cuesta bajarla un poco y al hacerlo queda muy angosto el ancho de banda, cosa de que al correrse unos pocos cientos de kilos la potencia baja considerablemente.
C22 con 22pf máximo y lo mismo en cada salida de colector para reducir las armónicas.
Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Sep 16, 2015)

Buenas noches,y dale con pernia,,,


Este es el diseño.segun el mismo,del ingeniero rodriguez,publicado tambien,en la revista electronica viva,y este que se ve aqui ,pertenece a la editorial plaquetodo,si con esa configuracion ,logran sacarle 500mw,en la fundamental,bueno hagan un fiesta,este circuito no sirve,ni siquiera agregandole,un pll,nacio mal,y por mas reformas que le hagamos no tiene solucion,si quieren fabricar un transmisor decente,por lo menos debemos partir de un vco, mejor elaborado,este diseño,y sobre todo el rediseño de plaquetodo ,no admite ningun comentario mas de mi parte.

 Salvo la siguiente: si desean la ira de los vecinos,La agradable visita de la Aftic,ex Cnc,armenlo bajo su propio riesgo.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 16, 2015)

Buenas noches.

Como ya se ha comentado en varias ocasiones, el transmitir con un Oscilador que no posea algún sistema que permita la estabilidad en frecuencia, pe. Cristal de Cuarzo, PLL... es una irresponsabilidad (además es ilegal), hay que pensar que estamos en una Banda de frecuencias de uso Comercial, para transmitir en esta banda hay que cumplir un mínimo de especificaciones técnicas, una de ellas es la estabilidad en frecuencia, técnicamente, ningún oscilador como el que se propone, las pueden cumplir.

El problema se agrava si, a ese Oscilador se le añade un Amplificador y se conecta una Antena. Hay que tener en cuenta que el Amplificador es un clase C, por esta razón, y para evitar la radiación de armónicos, es necesario añadir un Filtro Pasa Bajos en la salida.

Ciertamente, en muchas ocasiones y en este Foro, se han publicado pequeños Transmisores muy sencillos basados en un Transistor oscilando en la Banda de FM, la diferencia es que estos pequeños Transmisores son de muy poca potencia, unos pocos mW, y no causarán perjuicios más allá de la habitación en donde nos encontremos, y su uso será siempre experimental.

Al circuito propuesto, se le podría añadir un PLL, esto nos aseguraría una estabilidad correcta en la frecuencia generada,  de esta forma, seguramente tendríamos un Transmisor de una calidad aceptable, pero como muy bien comenta El Griego, el diseño no parece ser muy acertado.

Otra cosa es que nos guste molestar al vecindario   en ese caso, este tipo de Transmisores son muy adecuados.


PD.

Me preocupa el hecho de que con ese circuito se  pueda obtener una señal "cristalina"   

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 17, 2015)

El único defecto a priori de ese circuito es que no lleva sintetizador PLL, yo he armado transmisores sin PLL y no te tenido muchos problemas de estabilidad, pero la diferencia es que donde vivo el dial no está muy congestionado y si hubiera "algún problema" la frecuencia se desplazase no causaría grandes perjuicios.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 17, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> El único defecto a priori de ese circuito es que no lleva sintetizador PLL, yo he armado transmisores sin PLL y no te tenido muchos problemas de estabilidad, pero la diferencia es que donde vivo el dial no está muy congestionado y si hubiera "algún problema" la frecuencia se desplazase no causaría grandes perjuicios.




Buenos días Andrax.

El principal problema es que las normas internacionales para Emisoras de FM Comercial, y consecuentemente su posible Omologación no permiten ese tipo de Emisores.

El otro problema añadido, es la falta de un Filtro Paso Bajo en la salida del Transmisor, no olvidemos que el Amplificador de salida es Clase C.

Sal U2


----------



## franc0 (Sep 18, 2015)

alguien armo este transmisor quisiera algunos consejos para armar uno


----------



## elgriego (Sep 18, 2015)

franc0 dijo:


> alguien armo este transmisor quisiera algunos consejos para armar uno



Creo que la respuesta ya fue brindada a lo largo del post,pero vamos a realizar la aclaracion final,el circuito tal como se ve en el diagrama no sirve,te lo dice alguien que lo armo a los 16 años,y que logro hacerlo funcionar recien a los 18,mediante,experiencia adquirida,la obtencion y acceso a los manuales de transistores de Rf de motorola,en donde se explicaba a fondo el funcionamiento de una etapa en vhf,como tambien el radio amateur handbook y ademas una bateria de instrumental que no posee un aficionado en su casa,y que si tenia el lugar en donde trabajaba por esos tiempos.

Aun asi ,el circuito tiene varios problemas,el principal se origina en el oscilador,debido a su poca eleboracion es un terrible generador de todo tipo de espurias y parasitos,oscila en cualquier lugar ,menos en fundamental dentro de la banda de 88 a 108,ademas como no es un oscilador controlado,por ningun medio,tiene un deriva de fcia muy importante,si a este combo explosivo,le agregamos las etapas en clase c,de amplificacion,tenemos un hermoso generador de interferencias,que puede escucharse en cualquier lugar del espectro ,menos dentro de la banda asignada a radiodifusion,y ademas una excelente estufa,ya que las etapas de salida estan al borde de la realimentacion y calientan mas alla de lo devido.

No se puede pensar en construir un transmisor de mas de 50mW si no se posee un oscilador controlado por un cristal o un pll.

Si queres hacer un transmisor armate el veronica ,o los cientos de circuitos,con pll que estan publicados aqui en el foro,entre todos te vamos a ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## djmyky (Sep 19, 2015)

pues si lo armé ase mucho cuando usaba toca cintas  de oscilar oscilará pero el Oscilador  tiene desventajas 

1 el bobinado de 5 espiras es susceptible al corrimiento y más cuando no lo tengas blindado 
2  alimentación de audio por tanque  con varicap por las pistas generan ya espurias. por la misma configuración  

no he tenido buenos resultados para controlarlo con un pll  Y bueno sólo sería para uso doméstico y didáctico


----------



## xXAztecaXx (Sep 22, 2015)

La etapa 3 si es clase C : que credibilidad tiene entonces el circuito si la misma revista te dice que es clase B


----------



## miguelus (Sep 22, 2015)

julianrodriguezparedes dijo:


> Miguelus y elgriego, ¿De que circuito hablas?  el circuito que comparto tiene amplificadores clase A y B en ninguna parte tiene un amplificador clase C, elgriego con razón comentas que no le pudiste echar a volar bien, por ese tipo de prejuicios sin fundamentos hacen que algunos compañeros no armen este circuito tan confiable.
> 
> Son 3 etapas después de la etapa osciladora,la primera es clase A y la segunda también es clase A y la ultima es clase B para que el transistor de salida trabaje al 50 % de su capacidad evitando usar disipador de calor y obteniendo 1 watt real.



Buenos días.

El circuito 3 es un clase C 

¿Y el FPB?

Sal U2


----------



## xXAztecaXx (Sep 22, 2015)

¿Tendrás en mente algún transmisor recomendable que aconsejes armar?  busqué pero hay demasiados hilos que llevan a mas hilos,  ando buscando algo superior o igual a 1 watt, con pocos componentes con Lcd pic 16fxx o sin pic pero con buen ALCANCE Salu2


----------



## miguelus (Sep 22, 2015)

Buenos días.

La parte Amplificadora la puedes utilizar para amplificar una señal en la banda de FM, pero sería necesario añadir en la salida un Filtro Pasa Bajos, esto SIEMPRE es necesario en este tipo de Transmisores.

Mi mayor crítica a este circuito es en la parte del Oscilador, es necesario tenga algún tipo de estabilización de frecuencia, por ejemplo un PLL, esto haría que el Oscilador permaneciera estable en frecuencia y, además de mejorar mucho el ruido de fase (para eso están los PLL  )

Si en alguna ocasión dispones de un Analizador de Espectros, podrás comprobar la diferencia entre un Oscilador con PLL y el mismo sin PLL y con PLL, te aseguro que después de ver la diferencia no volverás a utilizar  uno sin PLL.

Por el Foro y por Internet encontrarás muchos diseños de PLL, unos con Display y otros sin Display, todos funcionarán muy bien.

Sal U2

Sal U2


----------



## uhf35 (Sep 23, 2015)

julianrodriguezparedes dijo:
			
		

> Disculpa pero cuando te refieres a PLL ¿Que es exactamente? ¿Un Microcontrolador ?
> Salu2



Esto es un PLL "discreto", hoy hay soluciones totalmente integradas que te ahorrarán dolores de cabeza, pero son caras y algo dificiles de conseguir.

Dos osciladores, uno a cristal de algunos MHz y otro bien elaborado capaz de dar la frecuencia de emisión. Divides la freq de ámbos (por medio de combinaciones de IC), hasta una freq de referencia (múltiplo de algunos KHz), la DIV del primero en forma fija, la del segundo la ajustas de acuerdo a la freq de emisión que quieras mediante llaves para que dé lo más cercana posible a la de referencia, en situación de total estabilidad de dicho oscilador (nunca digamos.)

Pero...

Metes ámbas señales a un IC comparador de fase que además controla la tensión de alimentación del oscilador de emisión (el segundo.) Si el osc. de emisión se corre, la freq dividida de este será algo distinta a la de Ref (dividida del cristal y que nunca varía) y el Comparador obrará sobre la alimentación del Osc de emisión corrigiéndosela y haciéndole variar su frecuencia también, hasta entrar en una situación de estabilidad (que le dicen algunos, yo le llamo más bien "corrección permanente".) En ese punto se dice que el ciclo enganchó y la freq del osc de emisión (que además envía señal al modulador y después primer pre de RF), se queda totalmente quieta (a ojos de un receptor.) 

Eso mas ó menos es un PLL


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 28, 2015)

Uno de los problemas de no tener filtro pasa bajos es que, aparte de molestar al vecindario, a la antena, estás mandando aparte de la fundamental, otras señales "indeseadas" que pueden generar una ROE alta (recordar que la antena para una correcta adaptación debe de resonar en la frecuencia fundamental en la que se emite y que si no hay filtro, le están llegando otras señales como armónicos (x2,x3,x4,x5)).


----------



## enoht (Oct 7, 2016)

lo he armado  con mp3 de carro y funciona. tambi¨¦n hay que poner filtro doble pi. la potencia es de 6 w


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2016)

enoht dijo:


> lo he armado  con mp3 de carro y funciona. tambi¨¦n hay que poner filtro doble pi. la potencia es de 6 w


Hola a todos , caro Don enoht se no for de muchas molestias ,?? podrias subir ese circuito que armaste ?? , se ve muy interesante los resultados obtenidos .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## enoht (Oct 25, 2016)

hola Daniel lopez disculpa por tardar en responderte. lo qe paso es que  un amigo se enamoró del  transmisor y se lo vendí. actualmente el no esta  aqui  en el pueblo  esta de viaje , es musico. si Dios qiere  espero que vuelva y le pediré que me deje tomar unas cuantas fotografías del circuito y las subiré. gracias Daniel López


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2016)

enoht dijo:


> hola Daniel lopez disculpa por tardar en responderte. lo qe paso es que  un amigo se enamoró del  transmisor y se lo vendí. actualmente el no esta  aqui  en el pueblo  esta de viaje , es musico. si Dios qiere  espero que vuelva y le pediré que me deje tomar unas cuantas fotografías del circuito y las subiré. gracias Daniel López


OK gracias por tu atencción , ojalá despues encuentre su amigo y que el tenga buena voluntad en ayudar  !.   Jo sienpre documento  muy bien todo lo que armo para que despues pueda hacer otro nuevamente  sin tener que recorrer a la memoria  
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

